# Challenging a bad rating by a rider...



## savior servant (Feb 15, 2016)

I have had all 5 star ratings from my riders and I am new to UBER but today, for some reason, someone gave me a 2.0. I think they made a mistake because I only had two riders today. One was a regular that has given me 5 stars in the past and another was new but we had a great conversation on the way to the airport and the ride went perfect without incident. I feel like, if it was intentional, that it was because maybe the surge pricing got them upset but they never indicated anything to me. I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars. Is there any way to dispute the rating or to get in contact, via CHAT, with UBER reps?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You can complain all you want. They won't change it.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Bend-Over ---> We all get those!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BTW, Uber plays fast and loose with the ratings and passengers can rate you any time. In all likelihood the low rating was not from one of today's rides.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

You're new don't worry about it. Once you have been at it for awhile they take the average of your last 500 trips. A bad rating every now and again won't hurt you. Also others can correct me if I'm wrong I don't think Uber even looks at your ratings until you hit the first 50 rides.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

The days you think you will have all 5s ----> somebody SCREWS you...

The day you think wasn't so great you get all 5s...

Expect the worst and do your best for YOU while driving and not UBER!


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I have had all 5 star ratings from my riders and I am new to UBER but today, for some reason, someone gave me a 2.0. I think they made a mistake because I only had two riders today. One was a regular that has given me 5 stars in the past and another was new but we had a great conversation on the way to the airport and the ride went perfect without incident. I feel like, if it was intentional, that it was because maybe the surge pricing got them upset but they never indicated anything to me. I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars. Is there any way to dispute the rating or to get in contact, via CHAT, with UBER reps?


Oh boy. Brother, sister, listen to us, forget it. Move on. Don't even try to understand why you got a 2. It's a waste of your time.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

how do you see your star ratings?????? i go to ratings on my uber android app and it just says 5.0 but someone left a lower rating, how do i see them individually ????


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You can complain all you want. They won't change it.


Pretty much this. I had the same thing where a person who never took a ride with me was able to rate me and they gave me 1 star. Complained to Goober about it and got the canned messages and nothing has/will be done.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

milooo said:


> how do you see your star ratings?????? i go to ratings on my uber android app and it just says 5.0 but someone left a lower rating, how do i see them individually ????


You DON'T.... All averages out and riders may take weeks to rate you... only about 50% will even rate you anyway...


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

i just asked because a guy earlier said someone gave him 2 start when he had all 5 stars so i thought there was a way to see your ratings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

milooo said:


> i just asked because a guy earlier said someone gave him 2 start when he had all 5 stars so i thought there was a way to see your ratings.


Until recently your 1, 7, and 30 day averages and trip totals were posted on the dashboard. So if you got dinged it was fairly easy to figure out what the rating had to be. Those averages are gone, now.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I have had all 5 star ratings from my riders and I am new to UBER but today, for some reason, someone gave me a 2.0. I think they made a mistake because I only had two riders today. One was a regular that has given me 5 stars in the past and another was new but we had a great conversation on the way to the airport and the ride went perfect without incident. I feel like, if it was intentional, that it was because maybe the surge pricing got them upset but they never indicated anything to me. I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars. Is there any way to dispute the rating or to get in contact, via CHAT, with UBER reps?


Say goodbye to 5.o rating. It is impossible to keep 5.0 rating. You will never see that again. You will be 4.7 in no time.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I have had all 5 star ratings from my riders and I am new to UBER but today, for some reason, someone gave me a 2.0. I think they made a mistake because I only had two riders today. One was a regular that has given me 5 stars in the past and another was new but we had a great conversation on the way to the airport and the ride went perfect without incident. I feel like, if it was intentional, that it was because maybe the surge pricing got them upset but they never indicated anything to me. I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars. Is there any way to dispute the rating or to get in contact, via CHAT, with UBER reps?


Nice pax doesn't mean 5* for you.
Just like I've been nice to all pax, but handed out 1s if they didn't tip!


----------



## Aimless (Jan 22, 2016)

savior servant said:


> ... I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars...


Yep. You're new alright.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

*a. You have NO idea whatsoever who gave you the bad rating.

b. Uber couldn't care less.

c. Read a and b above.*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I have had all 5 star ratings from my riders and I am new to UBER but today, for some reason, someone gave me a 2.0. I think they made a mistake because I only had two riders today. One was a regular that has given me 5 stars in the past and another was new but we had a great conversation on the way to the airport and the ride went perfect without incident. I feel like, if it was intentional, that it was because maybe the surge pricing got them upset but they never indicated anything to me. I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars. Is there any way to dispute the rating or to get in contact, via CHAT, with UBER reps?


No.no no... starts dont pay the bills, the low rating does sting at first but you get numb to it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

It means nothing. I'm 3900 rides into this. 1500 rides did not take the time to rate. My low point was 4.72. They only show last 500 rated trips anyway.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

savior servant said:


> ... I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars...


As drivers, we don't get to choose the price or how long we stay 5 stars. You will learn that surge is tips and some people hate to tip. So they remove stars.


----------



## savior servant (Feb 15, 2016)

milooo said:


> i just asked because a guy earlier said someone gave him 2 start when he had all 5 stars so i thought there was a way to see your ratings.


I only knew that i got a 2 star rating because i had like 22 rated rides and 21 were 5 stars so i just did the math and came up with a 2.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars.


OMG, never a more newbie thing has ever been said!

You, sir, are a king!










Wear it with the honor it represents!

Tell your grandchildren!

Me, I would trade a witty insult I just couldn't hold back for 5 stars, every time, and kill a puppy for surge, but what do I know?

Oh, and by my calculations, you caring and me not, we have the same rating now. Stink about that.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I only knew that i got a 2 star rating because i had like 22 rated rides and 21 were 5 stars so i just did the math and came up with a 2.


Very easy to do the first two weeks. After a year, you realize some days you got more stars than dollars.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I have had all 5 star ratings from my riders and I am new to UBER but today, for some reason, someone gave me a 2.0. I think they made a mistake because I only had two riders today. One was a regular that has given me 5 stars in the past and another was new but we had a great conversation on the way to the airport and the ride went perfect without incident. I feel like, if it was intentional, that it was because maybe the surge pricing got them upset but they never indicated anything to me. I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars. Is there any way to dispute the rating or to get in contact, via CHAT, with UBER reps?


Don't worry your pretty little head about ratings. The Uber rating system is horribly flawed and is not statistically valid. I have explained why many ties here. As long as your rating is at 4.7 or above, you're golden. Because the system is so flawed, there is no statistical between an overall rating of 4.71111 and 4.999999.

FYI - trading stars for surge pricing is foolish chatter. Surge pricing pays the mortgage. Five star ratings stroke your ego, but no one gives a crap.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I only knew that i got a 2 star rating because i had like 22 rated rides and 21 were 5 stars so i just did the math and came up with a 2.


You're spending way too much time thinking about and worrying about ratings. They don't matter. I was at 4.96 before I hung up the keys, No one gives a diddly what your rating is. Just drive and cash in on the surges.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I have had all 5 star ratings from my riders and I am new to UBER but today, for some reason, someone gave me a 2.0. I think they made a mistake because I only had two riders today. One was a regular that has given me 5 stars in the past and another was new but we had a great conversation on the way to the airport and the ride went perfect without incident. I feel like, if it was intentional, that it was because maybe the surge pricing got them upset but they never indicated anything to me. I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars. Is there any way to dispute the rating or to get in contact, via CHAT, with UBER reps?


I am not sure how long you have been on the road but sometimes a rider may not rate you right away. They open their app a week later to summon a new ride and a reminder will pop up to rate the last driver. It happens.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

savior servant said:


> I have had all 5 star ratings from my riders and I am new to UBER but today, for some reason, someone gave me a 2.0. I think they made a mistake because I only had two riders today. One was a regular that has given me 5 stars in the past and another was new but we had a great conversation on the way to the airport and the ride went perfect without incident. I feel like, if it was intentional, that it was because maybe the surge pricing got them upset but they never indicated anything to me. I would give up the surge pricing to keep my 5 stars. Is there any way to dispute the rating or to get in contact, via CHAT, with UBER reps?


Since this is somewhat old post, have you come to the conclusion that you were pole vaulting over mouse turds?

1550 Rides/1157 Rates Trips/1034 5*'s/4.85 rating - Hopefully you will soon realize that focusing on ratings is a waste of time. Just manage them and don't sweat the petty sh!t.


----------



## Dhaval Panara (Sep 24, 2015)

So you would actually not take a Surge Ride just for Rating? At 50 Cent a Mile?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Dhaval Panara said:


> So you would actually not take a Surge Ride just for Rating? At 50 Cent a Mile?


Everyone was a newbie, some are better at that than others.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber is awesome. Don't ask questions...just drive 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KCRgZAlMqrHaWe0_g-5TrTOXwqRc-2JD9JiQ9wlrwkY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Dhaval Panara (Sep 24, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Everyone was a newbie, some are better at that than others.


Everyone was a newbie even me but understand this that you are driving for earn money and not for Stars. At this rates Driving without Surge is Paying Pax to get in your Car.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Non surge uberX are for hobbyists.


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

With this ridiculous rating system, if the pax doesn't rate us, we should get an automatic 5 star, that would eliminate any worries about uncle ubinskies idiotic rating system. Uber is the pimple of transportation!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got 1-starred last week and I had a couple other crappy rides which lowered my rating from a 4.82 to a 4.78. I made a real effort not to screw up the past few days and I've had 38 5-star rides out of 39 rated trips. My rating is already back up to a 4.80. It can be done.


----------

